# C. J. Brown ?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

For those who fish cj regular in the summer. By the visitor center. Looking at the lake with the dam to your right. There is a point where the lake comes from the left. From that point left, to the overflow, are there any weed beds along there.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

It would surprise me if there were. I have never ever had to clean a weed off my hook fishing CJ.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

agreed, not much in the way of weed beds.. but there is a TON of dropped brush piles all over the lake.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Correct although the "C" trees are now approx 5 years old, the PVC and mulberry and Osage orange bush blocks will last much longer. That area from the Crabill House down to the northern 1/4th of the retaining wall was a rather deep seasonal stream bed/ ravine approx 30 -60 feet from the current shore line. From the S bank corner of the emergency outlet to the outlet tower the bank is approx a 45 degree angle or greater and approx 45-50' due East of the western most tip of the point of the lower Visitors Center parking lot turn around is an old RR bridge embuttments aligned NE-SW that spanned this seasonal stream. These embuttments were originally 12- 16' almost vertical...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Have a heartfelt request to those many whom have had success fishing the many fish attractors that the " Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir" placed in the lake over the 8 years that the project continued. An older " Friend" tirelessly and quietly labored diligently almost from the very beginnings of this mammoth effort, laboring to see it come to pass, hauling thousands of blocks, trimming and assembling several dozens of hundreds of trees, stuffing hundreds of brush blocks, loading them into his own and other boats (he no longer owns his own) and dropping them yet this gentleman has unfortunately he has never been able to catch a single walleye from the lake he worked so hard to help improve the fishing in. Would sincerely and humbly ask 1 of you whom benefitted from his superb efforts to get with cj polecat ( Fritz Owens, also on Crappie.com) and please changed this THIS year. There are more than a few of you whom are more than capable and knowledgable enough to grant my request which humbly ask of any of you willing to, if any 1 man ever did so much to earn his keeper tooth fairy it was he. Please make this so, it would mean more to me than you will ever know.. Thank You.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

get a hold of me when it gets warmer and ill take him out


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I could probably find him a few also, Lowell. I did pretty well last year in June and July. Just hope I can find them again this year.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you both for the offers and my apologies for the late post, put in 64.5 hours the prior week and 61 this last week. CJ polecat, you better get ready and bring in your walkeye, preferably a wallygator !


----------

